# :::Service Record::Jossef Trekt:: (My Grey Knight Grand Master's Origin)



## abitterbuffalo (May 7, 2009)

:::Accessing Black Templar Database::ersonnel Files Located:::

::Birth::Jossef was born in 742.M41 to mother Ezbeth Uria and father Liko Trekt. Both lived in service to the Black Templars Space Marine chapter, Ezbeth a Medicae Technician and Liko an Astropath. They lived aboard the battle barge Saint's Choir of the Black Templar's crusader fleet::

::Childhood::Jossef excelled in his studies and the reciting of scriptures all throughout childhood. When old enough, he was inducted into combat training where he displayed great understanding and discipline. His potential was recognized and it was not long there after he began the gene-seeding process::

::Neophyte Training::Jossef spent seven years as a Neophyte aboard the Saint's Choir before participating in his first crusade against a Dark Eldar raid fleet. In the ensuing deep space battle, the Saint's Choir was boarded. Separated from their Brother-Initiates, Jossef led a collection of Neophytes and servitors in the defense of the aft warp reactors, keeping the Eldar Pirates from crippling the battle barge. Even though he was only one of several Neophytes who survived the encounter, his leadership and unshakable bravery held until reinforcements arrived and together with the Brother-Initiates they repelled the assault on the Saint's Choir. For this act of valor, Jossef was promoted to Brother-Initiate of the Black Templars::

::Initiate Commendations::As a Brother-Initiate Jossef earned four marks of recognition for excellence in battle::

::Champion Ascension:uring the Dark Fire Crusade the Emperor came to Jossef in a vision. During this communion, the Emperor bestowed Jossef with a sacred hymn. It became known as the Chaos Requiem, for those who sang the holy chant in battle were filled with a fervent strength to fell any servant of the warp. Under his guidance as the Emperor's Champion, the Black Templars eradicated a chaos incursion on the Imperial world of Ralmyth. Jossef himself headed the final assault and felled the Daemon Prince Jael'taros. It was this incredible feat that earned him his place among the Black Templar Sword Brethren::

::Sword Brethren Commendations::Sword Brother Jossef earned thirteen marks of recognition for excellence in leadership. After twenty nine years in service to the Black Templars, Jossef is appointed Castellan and begins leading his own Battle Company on their crusades. The company adopts Jossef's ritual of reciting the Chaos Requiem into battle and they become informally known as the Death Song Marines::

::The Trial of Castellan Jossef::Jossef's final battle with the Black Templars took place during the Corathium Crusade, a horrid and bloody incident which claimed billions of Imperial citizens and hundreds of Space Marine lives. The Hive World of Corathium came under the influence of a cult dedicated to the chaos god Nurgle. The heretic's influence spread to a small portion of the populace who worked in secret to bring about their daemon masters. Deep within the bowels of the underhive, the cultists opened a warp portal which brought fourth foul warp spawn in droves. They quickly worked their way to the upper hives and sent the planet into a state of panic. The first to answer the call were the forces of the White Scars. The Marines battled endlessly to eradicate the daemons from the spires and pathways of the upper hive. The cultists, though, remained undisturbed in their plot and continued to open portals, bringing even more horrors forth. 

It was by chance the Black Templars' crusade fleet was passing near enough to Corathium to respond to the White Scar's call for aid. By this time in the conflict, the White Scars had learned of the cult's actions and their success in summoning a battle force of Chaos Marines to the world. Castellan Jossef was called to battle, leading a full Fighting Company to the planet's surface. Upon arrival, they found nothing but chaos and destruction. Humans, daemons, and Space Marines were attacking humans, daemons, and Space Marine alike. Due to errors in communication and misinformation given by the local Imperial soldiers, Jossef and the Templars mistook the White Scars for heretics and opened fire on anyone that was not from their own chapter. Constant battle ravaged the planet for near three weeks before High Martial Oktaven decreed the planet be purged by holy fire. The remnants of Jossef's company, a mere thirty eight of the original hundred marines, fled the purge aboard the Inquisitor Bromm Antios' flagship. 

Antios was sent to investigate strange occurrences on the planet before the incursion began. During the conflict the inquisitor's forces met with Jossef and his Templars. Soon after departing the planet, the Inquisitor's barge was contacted by the White Scars. They demanded audience with the Inquisitor and the leader of the Black Templars' ground forces. The Company Commander escorted by a retinue of ten veterans boarded and accused Jossef and his marines of heresy. They called forth several members of the Imperial Guard stationed on Corathium, including two officers, who testified to accounts of the Black Templars opening fire and engaging in combat with the White Scars and Guardsmen, even though they were sent encrypted messages to identify themselves as allies. Jossef protested and recounted the errors in communication that occurred on the planet. The Inquisitor confirmed Jossef's claim as he had experienced similar problems. The White Scars would not be satisfied, they had another piece of evidence to condemn the Templars. A servitor was presented who projected a holographic recording of the battle, showing a White Scar commander sending vox messages through the servitor, to the Templars. The White Scar pleaded for the Templars to cease their attacks. He was immediately gunned down by what was clearly a Black Templar squad advancing on them. In the hologram, the servitor turned from the advancing marines and ran for cover. The projection cut out and the entire command deck was silent with shock. 

The Company Commander was the first to speak and his request was short and clear. The Templars should die for their betrayal. During this whole display, Jossef did nothing but stare piercingly at the servitor. There was something wrong with it, unnatural and out of place. The mechanized human seethed with a dark aura that was all to plain to the hardened Templar's eyes. The taint of chaos. Without warning and in the flash of an instant, Jossef leap from the chair he had been sitting in. Seizing the servitor and effortlessly lifting him high above his head with one arm, Jossef tore the implants from the servitor's head with the other. Hot blackened blood staining the Castellan's face and power armour. Burnt into the flesh underneath the cybernetics was a fresh mark of chaos, a sign of corruption by exposure to the energies of the warp. 

Shocked by the discovery of heresy within the Imperial ranks, the Inquisitor tortured the truth from the servitors screaming, bloodied lips. The cult had infiltrated the local Imperial Guard leadership and plotted to disrupt communication between the Imperial forces and turn them against each other. Their plan had succeeded, and the Templars' were led to attack the White Scars under false pretense. The Imperial Soldiers brought to testify against Jossef were found guilty of heresy and executed for intentionally bearing false witness. The Inquisitor deemed the Templar's faultless in the matter and they were allowed to return to the Crusade Fleet. With the exception of Castellan Jossef::

::Entry Not Found in Database 00284669372:lease consult your techpriest for possible file reallocation::Error classification om404:lease press any key to continue::
...
...
...
***Enter Designation and Passcode***
**D:Grandfather**
**P:unclean**
...
...
...

:::Chapter 666 Personnel Files:::Grand Master Pavius:::Brotherhood "Chaos Requiem":::

::Selection::Ordo Malleus Inquisitor Bromm Antios refers Space Marine Jossef Trekt of the Black Templars chapter to the Gatherers::Gatherers review service record::Jossef Trekt deemed worthy::

::Trials::From 5,000 selected this day, Neophyte 10642 is first of three to be deemed worthy::

::Rituals of Detestation:eemed worthy and named Brother Pavius in honor::

::First Brotherhood Assignment::799.M41 The Cleansing of Acralem:eemed worthy in battle::148 Daemons Slain in the Emperor's Name::

::Second Brotherhood Assignment::800.M41 The Battle of Ghost Halls:eemed worthy in battle::239 Daemons slain in the Emperor's Name::

::Files Missing::

::Fifth Brotherhood Assignment::804.M41 Purging the Cult of Pestilence:eemed worthy in battle::58 Daemons, 126 Heretics, 3 Chaos Marines slain in the Emperor's Name::Named Justicar Pavius in honor::

::Files Missing::

::Eighth Brotherhood Assignment::807.M41 The Daemon Incursion of Golenroth:eemed worthy in battle::172 Daemons slain in the Emperor's Name::

::Files Missing::

:: Twelfth Brotherhood Assignment::819.M41 War with Death Guard Traitor Legion:eemed worthy in battle::238 Daemons, 21 Chaos Marines slain the the Emperor's Name::Named Brother-Captain Pavius in honor::

::Files Missing::

::Sixteenth Brotherhood Assignment::823.M41 War with Black Guard Traitor Legion:eemed worthy in battle::76 Chaos Marines slain the the Emperor's Name::

::Files Missing::

:: Twentieth Brotherhood Assignment::828.M41 The Death of Grand Master Eretian::At the loss of a worthy brother and esteemed leader we name Pavius Grand Master in honor::

::Twenty First Brotherhood Assignment::828.M41 The Daemon Incursion of Milandros::Brotherhood "Chaos Requiem" led by Grand Master Pavius, Inquisitorial escort led by Malleus Lord Antios dispatched:: Communications lost::Inquisitorial reconnaissance team dispatched:lanet Milandros destroyed, no contact with Brotherhood "Chaos Requiem"::Grand Master Pavius presumed deceased::

::No Further Files::
...
...
...
00010111010101101010100010110110110101101001010110101010111101010010010010111101010100101101010
***Boot Sequence Not Recognized***
**Attempting to Shut Down**
**Shut Down Disrupted**
**Failure**
**Failure**
**Failure**
**Failure**
**Failure**
**Failure**
**Failure**
**Failure**
**Failure**
**Failure**
...
...
...
***Incoming Transmission***
**Encryption Level 0**
**Attempting to Decrypt**
**Decryption Failed**
**Run Secondary Decryption**
**Passcode Required**
**Plague**
...
...
...
::lay Transmission:::

::This is Grand Master Pavius of the Grey Knights, attempting to hail any ship of the Imperium. The warp storm was worse than predicted, the planet Miliandros swallowed into warp space. For ten years we fought hordes of daemons upon the planet's surface, taking refuge within our downed cruiser. The Brotherhood remains strong, only seven of our own have fallen, two from my ranks and five from the Inquisitor's. We've appeared back in real space, but do not believe the planet has returned to its original system. Our astropaths cannot see the light of the Astronomicon and our navigators sense violent action within the warp surrounding this new sector of space. We can only make short jumps through the warp and travel blindly toward what we hope is Imperial territory. The Tyranid infestation is at critical levels here and we are under constant threat from invasion. Every inhabited world encountered contains an alien threat of different origins. We remain unshaken and slay the enemies of the Emperor wherever we find them in his Holy Name! If anyone should receive this message, please respond with coordinates by which we might return to the Segmentum Solar to rejoin our Chapter. Message will now repeat.::
...
...
...
***Scramble Transmission***
**Transmission Encryption Contains Firewall**
**Access Firewall**
**Passcode Required**
**P:virus**
05y7v349-856ym34u0aynw4-05a723-895b7m4jaw589yu894
nes56yn4e785ty4new785ty34e5678by4net780rhesty4ne7
8ty4e078ty4ebnt7esyt4nes p8y74rnt084eytnesuibthdr
jsghfpunishfespquweb pynb784nhtvnui hesnfkjsb hzp
3ryhb784ptig54tyhjebhtgfvirusnuiwnthb78w 4tvgnawe
hasmkjrheswarp78wygf0awb tgf4bny4utvhp4awtgfjiy3-
aw 9t8ynwtvnurglejnbhesthuijha3wvne784atg43 67tgf
[email protected]*(5ty4 678ntg5yutgmnbv dfbz
...
...
...
**Transmission Destroyed**


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Not bad at all, the transcript style lends itself well to this. :good:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Overall it matches the 40K datafile format well.

However, I found The Trial of Castellan Jossef section difficult to read withuot line breaks. I feel it would work better if it were split into more than one paragraph.


----------



## abitterbuffalo (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. The trial was actually the first bit of story I came up with for my Grand Master. Everything else just kind of evolved from there. I wasn't sure how to present this at first, mainly because I had such scattered ideas for pieces of his past. With the dossier, I can fill in the gaps as I come up with more ideas. Such as, a while ago I ran a Dark Heresy campaign where the pcs played scouts for Inquisitor Antios during the Milandros campaign, so I already have some ideas for a full account of the demon incursion. I'll start to write up a short story for it, there were some pretty epic moments.

Such as Gunner's sacrifice... where a guardsman acolyte fought mano y demono with a plague bearer. Even after the demon ripped his arm off, Gunner kept attacking, drawing the plague bearer away from the rest of his party because it would have murdered them all. I didn't realize how tough the plague bearer was in relation to their characters when I created this encounter, oops. Anyway, while Gunner was distracting the plague bearer, the tech priest acolyte was hard at work rigging a Sisters of Battle Immolator to explode. He botched his roll a bit, which meant that it would explode, but not remotely. So Gunner, crawling for his dear life at this point, leads the plague bearer to the Immolator, lights a cig, and fires his lasgun at the fuel tanks killing himself and the abomination. The Sisters erected a statue of him in the final days of the war.


----------

